# How to cook Rutabaga?



## Constance (Dec 18, 2009)

I have never tried rutabaga, so I bought one. Should I bake it like a potato, boil it, or what?


----------



## Alix (Dec 18, 2009)

You ever make turnip? Peel the rutabaga, dice it in about 1/2 inch cubes, boil til soft. Either mash or serve in cubes with butter and salt.


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 18, 2009)

sometimes ill do as Alix said, but Ill use a 50/50  rutabaga to carrot  ratio, then mash with butter, salt ( sometimes a little cream and a bit of sugar too).


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Dec 18, 2009)

My favorite...

Peel, cube, boil until tender, mash, but leave some lumps, add colby cheese, butter, and milk until the consistancy of mashed potatoes. Enjoy!


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 19, 2009)

cook and mash with potatoes...the flavors go so well together.  Roast with olive oil and thyme with other root veg like celery root and sweet potato.  Cook on its own as others above say.  Very good.  also a great soup veg! 

It is dense so cut small for quicker cooking.


----------



## Constance (Dec 20, 2009)

Thank you all...you've given me some good options. Now all I have to do is make up my mind!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 21, 2009)

I love rutabega.  It's my favorite side dish at Thanksgiving dinner.  I like mine mashed with butter and a bit of brown sugar.  It's also great grated raw into slaws.  My eldest sister made some potato soup one time, very creamy, with little chunks of diced rutabega in it.  It change the whole nature of the soup, made it much better IMHO.  I also love to use it in New England Boiled Dinner, and of course in that peculiarly Michigan filled pastry, pasties.  It's also great in stews, expecially with beef or venison.  Loooove rutabega.  By the way, jsut so's ya knows, it's a cross between a turnip and cabbage, hensc its blend of those two flavors.

Just some more info for you.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

